# What kind of catfish is this?



## G0neFishin (May 24, 2009)

Hey I caught this in a small pond in Springfield, Ohio. Just curious what type of catfish it is. 

Thanks,

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=58294670


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

Cant really tell from the video but i would bet its a channel considering it was from a small pond. Could be a blue since i know a few people put those in their ponds, but i still bet its a channel......nice fish by the way


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

From what I can tell, the fins make it look like a blue. If it's the pond that I'm thinking of Jerimiah (forgot your user name man!) catches them there very often.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

im 80% sure id say blue cat if you can you get some better quality video we could defenintley tell go catch it again


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bluecat, and congrats on the awesome catch


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Definitley a blue cat. Just look at the anal fin and it gives it away.


----------



## G0neFishin (May 24, 2009)

Yea everybody had said it as a blue but I wasn't sure.....


Thanks everybody


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

its a big one


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats a reary reary nice blue....lol


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

that looks like a channel/flathead/blue hybrid, very rare!


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

thats 110% a bullhead...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Definitally a black crappie.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigcats28 said:


> thats 110% a bullhead...


i want to try to fish for flatties with it


----------



## tiffinsmallies2 (Aug 11, 2008)

rainbow trout


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Bluecat. Imo.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Could be a Blue. But if you stop the Video at 0:17 the anal fin looks more rounded like a channel's to me. But it's impossible to tell for sure with the video quality.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i thinks its a great white


no but i think its a channel and if it is a channel that was like 20lbs could have been state record but i see a lot of channels from pond with a blue kind of color to them


----------



## G0neFishin (May 24, 2009)

Well I guess I'm going to have to go catch it again in the day so that I can take some pictures and weight it.....hahaha


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

G0neFishin said:


> Well I guess I'm going to have to go catch it again in the day so that I can take some pictures and weight it.....hahaha


Most likely a blue cat coming from that pond... I live right up the road from it and have caught my fair share of fish from it... believe me... looks like the 21lb blue we threw in there last year


----------

